# Installing the two tiny TINY cables on a WiFi card. Any advice? Picture inside.



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2018)

So I got the new Intel 9260 WiFi card for my laptop that has bluetooth 5.0, etc.

I removed old one, and now the two tiny wires as you can see in picture below, well I can't get them put back on the wifi card they keep popping off, is there a secret to it? Some certain angle, and then you slide, or something?  Terrible design...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 18, 2018)

They are a friction fit.  If you have a new pencil, use the eraser end & place the wire in position then push down with the eraser. It's flexible enough that it pushes the female end down onto the post , & soft enough to do it without damaging it. I've done that exact attachment 100 times,& I loathe it each time, you can also try tweezers and hold it on the horizontal end of the connection and try it that way.

EDIT
when pushing down, try turning the eraser left & right in a rotational manner, from 3 oclock to 9 oclock for example, they can sometimes require that due to being mishapen, etc, and twisting them Gently helps often


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 18, 2018)

make sure you tighten the connector on the cable since it lock like push button


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you very much, I will give it another shot in a few days. It sure is a pain I know that. Whoever designed it that way.... shame on them. lol  You can't tell me there was an easier way, while still keeping it small. Sigh.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Thank you very much, I will give it another shot in a few days. It sure is a pain I know that. Whoever designed it that way.... shame on them. lol  You can't tell me there was an easier way, while still keeping it small. Sigh.


It's called "U.fl".  It's  designed to keep a reliable connection in a generally undisturbed very low profile space.  It's been in common general use for 20+ years, so that should tell you something.  It's not difficult to snap on by hand, just hold the female by the cable centered over the male at a slight angle, then push down.  The disconnection is where you can cause issues - usually by breaking the male connector off the PCB, because it is a really tight fit.  It's not made to be removed/reconnected more than a few times.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 1, 2018)

taz420nj said:


> It's called "U.fl".  It's  designed to keep a reliable connection in a generally undisturbed very low profile space.  It's been in common general use for 20+ years, so that should tell you something.  It's not difficult to snap on by hand, just hold the female by the cable centered over the male at a slight angle, then push down.  The disconnection is where you can cause issues - usually by breaking the male connector off the PCB, because it is a really tight fit.  It's not made to be removed/reconnected more than a few times.




Well I got the wifi one hooked up, but not the one for bluetooth, my wifi works great but bluetooth doesn't work at all... I was under the impression that these wires were just extensions for the range... so my bluetooth technically should still work...

is my thinking wrong?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 1, 2018)

For Bluetooth to work you need to hook a cable from the black connector on the back of the wifi adapter to a usb header on the motherboard.
NGFF sockets on laptops do both usb and pcie but the desktop adapter being regular PCIe does not.
You can also try squeezing the connector that wont stay on a bit with needle nose pliers to make it fit more snug and stop popping off.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> They are a friction fit.  If you have a new pencil, use the eraser end & place the wire in position then push down with the eraser. It's flexible enough that it pushes the female end down onto the post , & soft enough to do it without damaging it. I've done that exact attachment 100 times,& I loathe it each time, you can also try tweezers and hold it on the horizontal end of the connection and try it that way.
> 
> EDIT
> when pushing down, try turning the eraser left & right in a rotational manner, from 3 oclock to 9 oclock for example, they can sometimes require that due to being mishapen, etc, and twisting them Gently helps often



You and I think Alike man.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 7, 2018)

@jboydgolfer @micropage7 @eidairaman1 @Batou1986 @taz420nj 

So I got the intel 9260 wifi and bluetooth 5.0 finally installed.  i decided to try a little experiment, took apart my laptop last night, tried th epencil method still wouldn't work, so i took a pen, held down the metal part so it made a connection with the tiny tiny little metal area, and rubbed gorilla glue over the two tiny connectors for both the wifi and bluetooth 5.0, waited 30 mins, voila works perfect.  i now have bluetooth and wifi working properly and updated to latest drivers...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> @jboydgolfer @micropage7 @eidairaman1 @Batou1986 @taz420nj
> 
> So I got the intel 9260 wifi and bluetooth 5.0 finally installed.  i decided to try a little experiment, took apart my laptop last night, tried th epencil method still wouldn't work, so i took a pen, held down the metal part so it made a connection with the tiny tiny little metal area, and rubbed gorilla glue over the two tiny connectors for both the wifi and bluetooth 5.0, waited 30 mins, voila works perfect.  i now have bluetooth and wifi working properly and updated to latest drivers...



Interesting, i just use my thumb to press them on.

Glad it works, i doubt those connectors get hot, so you won't have to worry about anything becoming unglued


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 7, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Interesting, i just use my thumb to press them on.
> 
> Glad it works, i doubt those connectors get hot, so you won't have to worry about anything becoming unglued



well gorilla glue is non conductive anyway, and im pretty sure it has a very very high melting point. prob could squirt it on a cpu, late it dry overnight, and even on stress tests for 24 hours it prob wouldnt melt, but i don't know the actual numbers on it. at least its not conductive, lol


----------

